# Photos of Light trade/coster class



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Beautiful photos!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is here? Those surreys are to kill for and such beautiful horses.


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

eliduc said:


> Where is here? Those surreys are to kill for and such beautiful horses.



The show was our county's British Driving Society Show - Surrey, England :wink:


----------



## damondel (Jul 12, 2010)

I loved it!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice Pics Thanks for sharing:wink:


----------



## whatshername (May 3, 2010)

horses and carts are stunning


----------



## rush60 (Aug 21, 2010)

Great pictures and the turnouts are wonderful!


----------

